# ersten Tag des Monats ermitteln



## Guest (23. Jan 2007)

hallo

hab folgendes Problem:

ich will überprüfen, ob das aktuelle datum, der erste tag im monat ist.
hab da an folgendes gedacht:

for(int i = 1; i <= 12; i++)
{
Date d = new Date();
if(d.getDay() == 1 && d.getMonth() == i)
{
.....
}
}

leider scheint es getDay() nicht mehr zu geben...

wie würdet ihr das lösen?

danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## The_S (23. Jan 2007)

Schau dir die Klasse GregorianCalendar an. Damit geht das um einiges einfacher  .


```
if (new GregorianCalendar().get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH) == 1) {
   System.out.println("1. im Monat");
}
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jan 2007)

```
Calendar cal = Calendar.getInstance();
if(cal.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH) == 1) {
   System.out.println("Heute hat ein neuer Monat begonnen.");
}
```


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2007)

danke!

hat prima funktioniert.

jetzt hätte ich aber noch zwei weitere frage.
ich hab einen string mit folgendem wert: "2007-01-01".
wie wandle ich diesen string in ein datum um?

und wie wandle ich dieses datum dann in tage um?
hätte nämlich ein "von", "bis" datum und diese würde ich dann voneinander subtrahieren.

danke!


----------

